# Clackin Rap 08



## kemical (Aug 21, 2008)

New Rapalas 08 lure
https://www.rapala.com/enews/erapup10/clackin_rap/
check it out!!
8) :lol:  :shock: :wink:


----------



## Jim (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks nice! 7/8 ounce. Thats a hawg caller.


----------



## kemical (Aug 21, 2008)

now the trick is where can you get it,,lol,, sometimes wally world doesn't have the up to date stuff, maybe DICKS,, ill check it out in a couple days,,


----------



## Jim (Aug 21, 2008)

Did you see it online anywhere?


----------

